# Geforce 411.63  WHQL Treiber erschienen



## Bandicoot (20. September 2018)

Hallo Community,

Der neue Geforce 411.63 WHQL Treiber ist verfügbar!
Neuerungen sind natürlich die neuen Geforce RTX Karten die nun offiziell vom Treiber unterstützt werden.
Ansonsten gibts nicht viel Neues zu berichten! Testen konnte ich arbeitsbedingt noch nicht. 

GeForce 411.63 WHQL driver download

NVIDIA Treiber Download
*
Game Ready

Provides the optimal gaming experience for Assassin's Creed Odyssey, Force Horizon 4, and FIFA 19

Gaming Technology

Includes support for NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 and RTX 2080 Ti graphics cards

Supported cards:
GeForce RTX 20 Series:

GeForce RTX 2080 Ti, GeForce RTX 2080
NVIDIA TITAN Series

NVIDIA TITAN V, NVIDIA TITAN Xp, NVIDIA TITAN X (Pascal), GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX TITAN X, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN Z
GeForce 10 Series

GeForce GTX 1080 Ti, GeForce GTX 1080, GeForce GTX 1070 Ti, GeForce GTX 1070, GeForce GTX 1060, GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, GeForce GTX 1050, GeForce GT 1030
GeForce 900 Series

GeForce GTX 980 Ti, GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970, GeForce GTX 960, GeForce GTX 950
GeForce 700 Series

GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720, GeForce GT 710, GeForce GT 705
GeForce 600 Series

GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 635, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605*


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. September 2018)

Wie viel Fps verliere ich damit wenn ich ne Pascal Karte habe?


----------



## Viking30k (20. September 2018)

Finde den Treiber nicht gut mit einer 1080ti^^ Shadow of the tomb Raider läst sich damit nicht mehr auf 4k Spielen da das Bild riesen Groß wird und man im Spiel Lara so nicht mehr sieht lol


----------



## Bandicoot (21. September 2018)

Bei dem was ich spiele, liegen immer noch die selben FPS an im vergleich zum letzten. 
Boost takt geht im BF bissel höher. Aber pendelt sich nach ner weile wie immer ein. Laufen tut er soweit ohne Probleme. 
Über 4k spiel ich eh nicht. Habs noch nicht getestet. 
@ Redbull, das dachte ich auch als erstes XD


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (22. September 2018)

Habe 0,8 fps weniger als vorher wusste es das nvidia leistung von pascal krüppelt(jk).


----------



## RtZk (22. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Habe 0,8 fps weniger als vorher wusste es das nvidia leistung von pascal krüppelt(jk).



Na klar, fällt ja auch überhaupt nicht unter die Messungenauigkeit. 

@Topic bei mir läuft der Treiber so wie der vorherige, sprich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. September 2018)

Konnte auch keine Verschlechterung feststellen.
0,8 fps schlechter, der war gut, wie hastn das festgestellt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. September 2018)

Er hat mehrere Spiele getestet und dann den Mittelwert ermittelt.


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2018)

HannibalLecter32435 schrieb:


> Habe 0,8 fps weniger als vorher wusste es das nvidia leistung von pascal krüppelt(jk).



Mythos


----------



## Viking30k (22. September 2018)

Hat schon wer shadow of the tomb raider damit probiert? In 4k dsr um genau zu sein? Bei mir will das nicht laufen mit diesem Treiber das Bild wird richtig verschoben. Ist aber nur bei dem Spiel so


----------



## Spexxos (23. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Na klar, fällt ja auch überhaupt nicht unter die Messungenauigkeit.



Man beachte das "(jk)" am Ende des Posts. Gängige englishe Abkürzung für Just kidding. War also wohl ein Scherz.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. September 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Konnte auch keine Verschlechterung feststellen.
> 0,8 fps schlechter, der war gut, wie hastn das festgestellt.



Mit dem Sarkasmus-Meter.


----------



## facehugger (23. September 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Konnte auch keine Verschlechterung feststellen.
> 0,8 fps schlechter, der war gut, wie hastn das festgestellt.


Nicht immer so ernst durchs Leben gehn, dann lebt sich`s viel entspannter Ich selbst habe keine wirkliche Verschlimmbesserung feststellen können...

Gruß


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. September 2018)

Ich auch nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (23. September 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hat schon wer shadow of the tomb raider damit probiert? In 4k dsr um genau zu sein? Bei mir will das nicht laufen mit diesem Treiber das Bild wird richtig verschoben. Ist aber nur bei dem Spiel so



Ich kann nur mit nativem 4k dienen und damit habe ich bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2018)

Ich muss mich korrigieren, der Treiber macht Probleme mit StarCraft 2.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

Man kann durchaus auch kleinere Unterscheide messen, so ist das nicht.
Etwas schwanken tut er wohl schon, zumindest die CB Messungen zeigen das. Ist aber alles im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit würde ich sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat hier wer schon das neue Forza mit dem aktuellen Treiber gebencht?


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren, der Treiber macht Probleme mit StarCraft 2.



Ich konnte jetzt keine Probleme mit Starcraft 2 feststellen. Wie äußert es sich bei dir?


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt keine Probleme mit Starcraft 2 feststellen. Wie äußert es sich bei dir?



Es könnte sein das seine Probleme von dem Silent Betrieb kamen


----------



## Bandicoot (25. September 2018)

Bis jetzt alles i.o beim Treiber, läuft ohne Sorgen. OC auch keine Probleme. Scheint mal wieder ein ordentlicher zu sein. 
Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. September 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus auch kleinere Unterscheide messen, so ist das nicht.
> Etwas schwanken tut er wohl schon, zumindest die CB Messungen zeigen das. Ist aber alles im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte ich schon versucht, aber leider kein Erfolg .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue Treiber macht was er soll. Läuft ohne Probleme 

399.24  TAA und der Rest so hoch wie es geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



411.63



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2018)

Die Anmeldung bei Microsoft ist echt ne Krankheit.


----------



## RtZk (25. September 2018)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt keine Probleme mit Starcraft 2 feststellen. Wie äußert es sich bei dir?



Es hat sich so geäußert, dass der Bildschirm mitten im Spiel öfter Schwarz wurde und nach ein paar Sekunden alles wieder lief, was aber ja, wie du selbst weißt, im Multiplayer alles andere als gut ist, und nach wechseln des Treibers ging es wieder und das war noch während des Silent Betriebes Gurdi .


----------

